# DRWF Diabetes Wellness Day 30th June 2018



## Kim23 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey everyone!

I couldn't see anything about this day on a thread yet. DRWF (Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation) based in Hayling Island does wellness day every year for all diabetics!

This year it is at The Solent Hotel in Whiteley - literally just off the motorway junction.

The link below is for the website about it:

https://www.drwf.org.uk/news-and-events/events/10th-annual-diabetes-wellness-day-south

It costs only £5 and includes a lovely lunch.

Come and meet alot of us other diabetics and reps


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Kim, They are also doing them at different places. I will be at Hartlepool Marina this year again.


----------

